# CFL fixture folks please report



## capn_kirkl (Jul 4, 2006)

Calling all DIY folks please, please let me see your diy cfl fixtures... Calling all fans of the curly bulb!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am a fan! While not DIY, I have a 26w SCF GE 6500K in a desk lamp over my 10 gal. Our club recently purchased a PAR meter, and I measured 60 mmols at the substrate--better than my other tanks with T5NO or straight compact fluorescents! The fixture is about 14" above the substrate.

I am seriously considering converting the other tanks to SCF.

--Michael


----------



## slimbolen99 (Feb 25, 2011)

Below is a link to my CFL build...if it helps.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/78228-diy-cfl-hood-48-a.html


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Cfls are great for the smaller tanks but of you get above say forty to 55 gallons it kinda loses it power. You can get the ones that rate at 100w ilb and those would do a little better but your still only at 35 watts.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

Won't the PAR meter tell the effectiveness of this set up? 

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Treetom said:


> Won't the PAR meter tell the effectiveness of this set up?


Yes. DFWAPC jsut purchased a PAR meter. From our limited experience so far, the meter does not lie, but does reveal surprises.

--Michael


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of the one I built. I have since sold it because I got a great deal on a T5ho fixture. But, I was very happy with this light. I had 6 23w 6500K CFL's fitted in a 48" Wal-Mart shop light.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's mine I just built for my 20 long. It's a four foot shop light cut down to 30 inches and fitted with 4 13 6500k bulbs. http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l526/Pedro_Soto_Jr/101_2687.jpg


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Threads like this were around 10 years ago. Is it 2011 or I'm mistaken?

Curly PC - very hot, inefficient, polute the environment badly when you discard it.

And no, a 13 watt Curly does NOT make 60 watts of light.









Still - the above retarded bulb design has a place in this hobby. Only benefit being the compact size. Planted tank folk like to DIY and get good results. You can grow plants with any light - even incadescents.









Tanks like this were done with incadescents light bulbs:









--Nikolay


----------

